# BSD Licensed Images



## jwele (Nov 10, 2012)

I might be asking for too much but I wanted to put an image on my small home hosted web site and could not find a source for BSD or similarly licensed images. Does anyone know any truely free to use image web site? I found one a long time ago but could not find it with my google fu.


----------



## Slurp (Nov 10, 2012)

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=public+domain+images


----------

